# Snow Blower Cabs



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

What's your take? Live saver? Waste of money? Thinking of getting one for the new blower, not sure if it's worth the money. Wind whips down my block and blows snow back in my face. I know I know, blow WITH the wind, not AGAINST it. But my old blower wouldn't throw far enough from one side of the driveway to the other to make that feasible all the time. Sometimes you have to take the snow head on.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I looked at them out of curiosity but they're quite expensive and I live in what is considered to be the windiest place on earth. (I kid you not). I have a feeling I'd see that wind catcher going down the road in no time flat.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

jsup said:


> What's your take? Live saver? Waste of money? Thinking of getting one for the new blower, not sure if it's worth the money. Wind whips down my block and blows snow back in my face. I know I know, blow WITH the wind, not AGAINST it. But my old blower wouldn't throw far enough from one side of the driveway to the other to make that feasible all the time. Sometimes you have to take the snow head on.


I to am interested in getting one for my older Ariens. My biggest concern is visibility through the plastic, especially once the cab window gets snow on it. Another concern is buying an Ariens or Universal fitted cab?


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Can you say Dick Van **** or Ward Cleaver? Just need a light and bi-fold doors to make a walking phone booth.:grin:


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have never used one but from the odd one I have seen the cab barley covers your back side sides should be a foot longer. Ski-Do helmet and goggles a lot less money


----------



## KennyT (Nov 21, 2017)

I agree with Hanky. When it is sorta bad I wear a face mask and ski goggles, when it is super nasty the snowmobile helmet is king.
Cab seems like to much bulk and a wind catcher.


----------



## 98234 (Dec 17, 2016)

I have one, rarely use it....last few winters have been different than normal...but when the snow turns to rain, or I miss the window of opportunity to clear before rain, I appreciate it. But I do agree...not for use in high wind. And a counter balance is a must have.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Don`t know about snow cabs, never used one. Downwind, I think it would act like a big sail or air scoop, but I`m probably wrong. I use one of these when it is really blowing. Works pretty good.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

DriverRider said:


> Can you say Dick Van **** or Ward Cleaver? Just need a light and bi-fold doors to make a walking phone booth.:grin:


That's funny.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

barney said:


> I looked at them out of curiosity but they're quite expensive and I live in what is considered to be the windiest place on earth. (I kid you not). I have a feeling I'd see that wind catcher going down the road in no time flat.


Wreckhouse??


----------

